# Arizona BBQ Cook-off, IBCA rules November 2006



## azbarbeque (Jun 24, 2006)

If any of you are interested in coming to Arizona in November, we have putting together a BBQ Contest to raise awareness and money for the Charity Autism Speaks.

It will be called the 1st Annual Lake Pleasant BBQ Cook-off and the web site is www.LakePleasantBBQCookoff.com

We have over $10,000 in prizes and money that will be given out, the Grand Champion wins a trip for 2 to Hawaii.  Plus there will be numerous door prizes throughout the day, live bands, classic car show, activities for the kids and some great tasting BBQ.

DeWALT Power Tools & Accessories has come on as our Presenting sponsor and this is really shaping up to be a great contest.  We hope to see some of you out there.

We are still looking for more sponsors and volunteers, so If you would like some more info, please e-mail or PM me.


----------



## willkat98 (Jun 24, 2006)

Sounds like a great cause Mike

I hope everything  works out and you have a great turn out.

That's a while off, but hope you remember to come back and tell us how things went


----------



## azbarbeque (Jun 24, 2006)

As I'm sure you know, these events don't just happen overnight.  I think we got a great jump on this one, already have some great sponsors and some great teams lined up.

We are hoping for over 50 teams and I think we are on the right track to getting that.

I think it's time for a road trip  :D 

Arizona is very nice in November.  :P


----------



## cajunsmoker (Jun 25, 2006)

What do you think Chi BIll?  You bring the Bandera and I'll bring the BSKD and we will team up in Arizona in November? :P


----------

